# ÁREA DE LAZER > Mergulho >  Flores 2008(Fajã Grande)

## Miguel L. Jeronimo

Boas, a todos.

Estive duas semanas, na Fajã Grande(Flores-Açores) onde realizei varios mergulhos, em apneia e muita pesca de barco tb.

Ficam aqui umas fotos:

Balistes carolinensis(peixe Porco)


Sphoeroides marmoratus


Taeniura grabata(ratao) este devia ter mais de dois metros de largura, a chave de bocas, tem cerca 40 cm



Mullus surmuletus e Bothus podas maderensis


Taeniura grabata(Agua-viva)



Seguem-se umas fotos das pescarias:
Balistes carolinensis(Peixe Porco), Serranus atricauda(Garoupa) e Sphyraena viridensis(Bicuda ou Barracuda)


Sphyraena viridensis(Bicuda ou Barracuda) apanhada a zagaia


Um cherne, apanhado perto dos 600m de profundidade


Prionace glauca(Tintureira ou Tubarao azul), foi pescado perto dos 150m, quando a iscada para os chernes, ia a descer



Ainda tenho uns videos e umas fotos, para editar, depois post mais.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Imagens interessantes e detalhadas, ficamos a aguardar pelos vídeos que se tiverem até 7MB eu posso tos carregar cá no fórum na tua galeria pessoal, para o que terás de mos enviar por correio electrónico, se for caso, contacta-me por mp. Caso sejam de tamanho superior, os vídeos terão de ser carregados no YouTube, por exemplo após o que colocas cá o elo.
Relativamente aos animais pescados, foram doados a uma instituição de beneficência local para servirem de alimento aos utentes da mesma :SbQuestion2: , foram posteriormente preparados para uma refeição vossa, e seriam vários pescadores a julgar pelo numero de recolhas visíveis nas imagens :SbQuestion2: , qual foi o destino da pesca :SbQuestion2: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas Miguel
Apesar de nao ser apreciador de peixe, esses devem de dar uma boa calderada, boa pesca.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, Miguel.

Esse Cherne foi um boa captura. Também gosto muito de pesca e conto ir no início da próxima semana se o mar aqui por Viana do Castelo o permitir.

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

> Relativamente aos animais pescados, foram doados a uma instituição de beneficência local para servirem de alimento aos utentes da mesma


Nao, foi para consumo proprio.




> foram posteriormente preparados para uma refeição vossa, e seriam vários pescadores a julgar pelo numero de recolhas visíveis nas imagens


Fui eu e o meu pai, em dias diferentes




> qual foi o destino da pesca


Foram varios, Baixa dos Morros, Ilheu Monchique, Bredos e Baixos Joao de Lisboa.


Quanto ao video penso, que va ter mais de 7mb. :SbOk:

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

> Boas, Miguel.
> 
> Esse Cherne foi um boa captura. Também gosto muito de pesca e conto ir no início da próxima semana se o mar aqui por Viana do Castelo o permitir.


Foi. Usamos um carreto electrico,pois com 600m de profundidade, coitadinho do meu braço, e na 1ª puxada, quando faltava cerca de 50m, perdemos, dois ou tres chernes(nao conseguimos ver e pela cana vergada, quase partia) partiu-se o arame :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620: , a sorte foi o meu pai ter outra bobina de multifilamento.

----------


## Filipe Silva

Fixe fixe fixe, tenho mesmo que ir para lá mandar uma caçada submarina!!!!


Eles me esperam...  :Coradoeolhos:  



Boas fotos...  :SbOk:

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Exelentes fotos, bichos muito bonitos, a do tubarão tá exelente eh eh eh, era mais fixe te-lo visto debaixo de água.
Ah, aquele peixe não é um Symphurus reticulatus, mas sim um Bothus phodas maderensis.

Força e tira mais fotos...devemos apreciar o nosso mar...
Fica bem
Abraço

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

> Ah, aquele peixe não é um Symphurus reticulatus, mas sim um Bothus phodas maderensis.


Obrigado, ainda assim fui a procura, no Google e tens razao, Escreve-se e sem o h(Bothus podas maderensis)

----------


## Carlos Prates

Olá Miguel,

E que tal o mergulho nos Açores? É um local que nunca experimentei, mas tenho muita curiosidade.
Que tal era a visibilidade? E o mar, muito agitado?

Por fim,  :Coradoeolhos:  recomendas?? :Cool:  

Um abraço,
Carlos Prates

----------


## Pedro Albino

Apesar de ser um fórum de aquariofilia, é apenas para lembrar que as Flores não são apenas mergulho e pesca/caça.

Para mim, é a ilha mais bonita do arquipélago, relativamente à paisagem, veredas, quedas de àgua...

A nível de gastronomia, também é excelente, servem alguns pratos que até dá pena começar a comer pois parecem autênticos quadros.

Vale a pen a visitar.  :SbOk:

----------


## Carlos Prates

Olá Pedro,



> Apesar de ser um fórum de aquariofilia, é apenas para lembrar que as Flores não são apenas mergulho e pesca/caça.
> 
> Para mim, é a ilha mais bonita do arquipélago, relativamente à paisagem, veredas, quedas de àgua...
> 
> A nível de gastronomia, também é excelente, servem alguns pratos que até dá pena começar a comer pois parecem autênticos quadros.
> 
> Vale a pen a visitar.


Eu tive há cerca de um mês nas Flores, e posso confirmar o que dizes :SbOk3:  , contudo não tive oportunidade de mergulhar e de facto tenho grande curiosidade relativamente ao mergulho nos Açores.

Um abraço,

Carlos Prates

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

> E que tal o mergulho nos Açores?


Boas, Carlos.

O mergulho e muito bom e para a caça sub tambem.




> Que tal era a visibilidade? E o mar, muito agitado?
> 
> Por fim,  recomendas?? 
> 
> Um abraço,
> Carlos Prates


A visibilidade era cerca 15/20 m. Quanto ao mar, esteve sempre calmo, so houve um dia que estavam umas ondas, junto a costa nao dava para mergulhar devido a fraca visibilidade, provocada pelas ondas, ainda assim se fosses mergulhar numa baixa a visibilidade era boa, por ser afastada da costa nao sofre o efeito das ondas.

Aconselho, para quem quer descansar em absoluto, e o melhor sitio para ir, pois as suas fajas, quedas de agua, lagoas, natureza virgem e aguas com bastante visibilidade tornam esta ilha fantastica, com,o disse anteriormente o Pedro Albino

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Olá Pedro,
> 
> 
> Eu tive há cerca de um mês nas Flores, e posso confirmar o que dizes , contudo não tive oportunidade de mergulhar e de facto tenho grande curiosidade relativamente ao mergulho nos Açores.
> 
> Um abraço,
> 
> Carlos Prates


 :Olá: Viva Carlos
Se tens grande curiosidade relativamente ao Mergulho nos Açores, então começa por comprar este livro que é magnifico, tem indicações sobre as correntes, etc... muito boas sobre cada local de mergulho, indica também centros/escolas de mergulho dos Açores e tem imagens magnificas que te elucidarão relativamente bem sobre o que estás a perder... :yb665: 





está à venda na FNAC entre outros locais e custa cerca de 25 Euros.
Tem 192 páginas e 256 imagens (quase todo o livro são imagens sobre a qual está escrito algum texto, nomeadamente o das condições de mergulho, correntes, etc...
Sugeria ainda que falasses com a Ana Massa que conhece muitos locais de mergulho em São Miguel.




> Ui! paletes de pessoal!
> Ok, a recomendação do membro Pedro Ferreira aqui fica a minha info:
> 
> nada de cursos
> mergulho de apneia desde os 4 anos e caça submarina desde os 12.
> nada de cartas (ainda não arranjei tempo...) mas manobro o barco do meu pai há muitos anos.
> Conheço bem as zonas de interesse da costa sul quase todas da ilha de São Miguel e alguns spots da costa Norte. 
> Bom guia mas não contem comigo lá em baixo por mais de um minuto  
> 
> Se alguma vez organizarem uma vinda cá dêem uma apitadela que nem sempre os guias conhecem grande coisa disto.


aqui podes ver alguns centros e escolas de mergulho dos Açores e respectivos contactos Escolas e Centros de Mergulho

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Carlos Prates

Olá Pedro,




> Viva Carlos
> Se tens grande curiosidade relativamente ao Mergulho nos Açores, então começa por comprar este livro que é magnifico, tem indicações sobre as correntes, etc... muito boas sobre cada local de mergulho, indica também centros/escolas de mergulho dos Açores e tem imagens magnificas que te elucidarão relativamente bem sobre o que estás a perder...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pedro Nuno


Por acaso, já tenho esse livro :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos: . Comprei-o lá nos Açores... E como é obvio abriu-me o apetite.
Quando tiver essa viagem planeada hei-de cravar uns conselhos ao pessoal mais experiente... :SbOk3:  

Um abraço
Carlos

----------

